# I found an actual cure for the hiccups



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Take a bite on a bit of ginger. I guess ginger tea would work too.


----------



## buenavides (Jun 7, 2019)

Is that for real, I thought that water cures hiccups?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Water doesn't work for me most of the time.


----------



## Etran006 (Mar 23, 2019)

Cover a paper towel over a cup of water. Drink from it. Works every time =)


----------

